

Reagent: Minimalistic React for ClojureScript - idibidiart
http://reagent-project.github.io/

======
idibidiart
For those in SF, we're having our first meetup on March 16th, 2015.

[http://www.meetup.com/Reagent-Minimalistic-React-for-
Clojure...](http://www.meetup.com/Reagent-Minimalistic-React-for-
ClojureScript/events/220930045/)

